# portland



## tober (Aug 8, 2007)

I was just wondering if anybody had and suggestions onpdx


----------



## Rizzo (Aug 9, 2007)

Well ill be there.....you could come kick it with me and my friends......we just hang out and be cool.not much but its something to do....


----------



## tober (Aug 10, 2007)

*Rizzo wrote:*


> Well ill be there.....you could come kick it with me and my friends......we just hang out and be cool.not much but its something to do....



yea probobly. keep in contact


----------



## tober (Aug 11, 2007)

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/t ... rtland.jpg


----------



## tober (Aug 19, 2007)

*ArrowInOre wrote:*


> I spent many many years in Portland, if you are going as a tourist, check out the downtown area, but if you plan on escaping for a night out, there are allllll kinds of great places to camp. If you get lost just remember, the river pretty much runs North / South. Have fun Portland is great. Oh and there are all sorts of public transportation there. Check out Powel's Books on Burnside, and across the street is the best fucking pizza ever, Rocco's. $5 should get you a huge slice and a big soda.-A:S



it's only $3.75. they must have lowered the price


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Aug 20, 2007)

*Widerstand wrote:*


> Portland is always filled with riders.



Dude don't bullshit people. I have yet to see a rider in Oregon!


----------

